# Forward & Reverse



## confederatemule (Mar 14, 2015)

O. K., let me tell it like it is. In 2013, while it was hotter than hades, I drove 200 miles [one way] to pick up a Cincinnati No3 Horizontal 12x52 mill [$500.00], complete, but not been run in years. While I was there I mentioned that I would like to find a vertical mill. He said; "Well look at this." So we went inside to look. There stood a Bridgeport. I am sure it had a power feed mounted on the table, once upon a time, because all of the controls were missing on the right side of the table. The motor was disassembled and in a box [most of it]. I couldn't pass up the price, so he loaded the old Bridgeport on to my trailer. [$0.00].

On the Bridgeport I have the table ready to go, as well as some other small things that needed immediate attention. I have bought a replacement motor for it [single phase]. I still need to build an adapter plate so I can add the motor to the machine.

Does the Bridgeport run in reverse by changing gears or by running the motor in reverse?
At this point I need to know if the motor needs to have the ability to turn left and right? I know nothing about electrical switches and such. I'll try to get a friend, who works on electric motors, hook all this up.

Thanks for any help.

Mule


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 14, 2015)

confederatemule said:


> Does the Bridgeport run in reverse by changing gears or by running the motor in reverse?



The short answer is yes, to both.

You do need to have a reversible motor.  When you put the head in back gear to use low speed range, the spindle turns backwards, so you need to run the motor in reverse to turn the spindle forward.
.
.


----------



## confederatemule (Mar 14, 2015)

Turning the drive pulleys by hand, I knew I could change spindle direction by operating certain levers. I was not sure if the reversible motor was necessary. 

I see now why it is necessary. 

I've got a lot to learn, but if I ever get it going I will learn.

Thanks,
Mule


----------



## OldMachinist (Mar 15, 2015)

Be aware that most single phase motors are not instant reversing, meaning that you'll have to stop the spindle then reverse. A three phase motor can be instantly reversed.


----------

